# Endurance competitions in Indiana?



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe it's called "competitive trail riding"? Not sure which I should refer it to lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

*Indiana Arabian Horse Club Distance Program*

www.indianaahc.com
_Rides:_ Competitive Trail & Endurance


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

AERC, is the endurance national body, they have an online ride calendar. just google aerc.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for those!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Daniel Boone Distance Riders is based in Kentucky, but has rides in southern IN.
Welcome

Check out www.aerc.org for full ride calendar listings. 

What part of Indiana are you in? There are also lots of rides in Ohio.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh ok. And I'm near Terre Haute. It's close to the Illinois border. Close to 2 hours south west of Indy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

